# printing on pocket question



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i need to press a plastisol transfer onto the pocket of a pocket tee. do i need to put something inside the pocket to raise it above the seams? or is it more common to print above the pocket? thanks in advance!


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

It's really a matter of customer preference where you print....on the pocket or above.

It is best to put a small piece of mouse pad (slightly larger than your design) in the pocket so that the area you are pressing is raised. Otherwise, the pocket stitching will cause the printed area to me somewhat concave.

Keep in mind that this also means that the print area on the pocket is smaller than the pocket itself.


----------

